# 37 and a half and pregnant with fourth!



## spencerspiece

Hello ladies. I am a plus sized mum of three pregnant with fourth after thinking I'm past it lol was trying for 13 months before we decided to stop and here I am three weeks later lol. Looking for bump buddies!


----------



## blessedmomma

Hi spencer! I'm 39 and pregnant with our 9th. How is your pregnancy going?


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Hello, I am 39 and pregnant with boy number 4.


----------

